# The Bethany Bowler Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bethany Hat is a smart-looking hat with a rolled brim reminiscent of the menswear bowler hat from the mid-1800s. The bowler hat is now worn by men and women alike. The Bethany Hat features a rolled brim, textured stitches and a complementing stockinette stitch. The textured stitches add the stability and stiffness required of a bowler. This hat style is perfect for both casual and dressy attire. The Bethany Hat is a quick and easy knit and a great gift idea for those who prefer a more fitted hat. Three sizes are included.

Additional information such as materials required are available on my three pattern stores.

You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypal or you may purchase from one of my pattern stores, Etsy, Raverly, Craftsy.

If you purchase before August 8, 2014 from my Etsy shop, you can save 10 percent on all my patterns and knitted items with the coupon code Off10. Be sure to apply before you checkout.

$3.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/198737851/pdf-pattern-169-bethany-bowler-hat?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it! It's perfect for a special friend. Thanks for the discount!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a lovely hat. My daughter would love this one. Thank You for posting it.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful and stylish!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grace, love this hat. Nice design; it's beautiful!
:thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really attractivexx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So stylish... great hat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the rolled brim! Nice pattern stitch, too!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Another remarkable hat design!!!


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this hat! Just ordered it from Craftsy. Thank you!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You did it again. Thank you. Another great hat for my chemo collection.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

That's a lovely hat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you, I've purchased and downloaded this pattern.
Someone today asked if I would be making winter hats. Then you post this wonderful one. Anyone can wear this style, and keep warm!


----------



## m and m (Apr 7, 2012)

Can you tell us what yarn you used? I purchased your pattern on Ravelry.

Thank you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I used LB Vanna's Choice in Silver Gray.

Thank you for purchasing my pattern.



m and m said:


> Can you tell us what yarn you used? I purchased your pattern on Ravelry.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

that is such a classy hat 
well done


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I just ordered the pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I also ordered this lovely pattern. Hope it turns out as nicely as yours... :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Really like this design. Bravo.


----------

